# The P40's are on! 19x9 et50 is perfect.



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Happy camper! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

We have twins. Looking good! 

How's the ride ride compared to stock? 
Are you going to lower it?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

The ride is the same and not planning to. I think the ride height is great as is.


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

Looks great - is that the brushed or silver finish?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

TT412GO said:


> Looks great - is that the brushed or silver finish?


 Brushed tinted clear finish. I didn't want monochromatic look like the charcoal would have provided but didn't want the bright silver either. This finish hits the sweet spot for me. :beer: These complement the RS very well.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Sexy!


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

Looks perfect, can't go wrong with HREs


----------



## kaiTTS (Sep 24, 2011)

DaveTT said:


> Looks perfect, can't go wrong with HREs


 I concur


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

Very nice!:thumbup:


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

looks good! but perfect as in it fits and tucks? or that its flush?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

TheSandeman said:


> looks good! but perfect as in it fits and tucks? or that its flush?


 I was referring to flush, not sure what you mean by "fit and tuck".


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> I was referring to flush, not sure what you mean by "fit and tuck".


 tuck meaning the wheel is inside the fender- but i think you have atleast another 10mm out to be flush


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

TheSandeman said:


> tuck meaning the wheel is inside the fender- but i think you have atleast another 10mm out to be flush


 Hmmm, not sure about that, especially up front. I have 8mm spacers, maybe I'll try them in back and see how they look. They look great without though.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Hmmm, not sure about that, especially up front. I have 8mm spacers, maybe I'll try them in back and see how they look. They look great without though.


 yeah they do look great regardless, nice work:thumbup:


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Very nice wheels. :thumbup: 



Black BeauTTy said:


> The ride is the same ...


 This surprises me assuming you've got an 8-10 lb. weight savings per corner. Do you know how much weight difference there is between the stockers and the HRE's? Ive noticed improvement in ride, handling and acceleration when dropping that much weight ...


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Stevelev said:


> Very nice wheels. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> This surprises me assuming you've got an 8-10 lb. weight savings per corner. Do you know how much weight difference there is between the stockers and the HRE's? Ive noticed improvement in ride, handling and acceleration when dropping that much weight ...


 I'll be driving it more today while shooting some video, so I'll report later. Not sure of the actual weight saving since I didn't weigh them. There is no doubt they are considerably lighter though.:thumb up: 

I already dropped another 20lbs in the exhaust too! This thing flys and the chip is right around the corner...holy crap!:beer:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Happy camper! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 The carbon fibre mirrors are out of place. 
It need the alu ones IMHO.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

R5T said:


> The carbon fibre mirrors are out of place.
> It need the alu ones IMHO.


 Thanks for your opinion. I like them though and appreciate the added functionality.


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

You still have a way to go for flush, if you look at the top of your guards. 

If I end up getting my 19x9's (standard width over here? What's all this 8.5 business?) i'm planning on trying ET45, rather than standard ET52. No spacers, illegal where I am. Should be close to flush.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Fitment looks great, though I prefer a wheel with some concavity (not flat-faced).


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

Stevelev; said:


> This surprises me assuming you've got an 8-10 lb. weight savings per corner. Do you know how much weight difference there is between the stockers and the HRE's?


 Probably closer to 6-7 lbs per corner - OEM=29-30 lbs, HRE P40=23 or so (the new HRE P40s would have dropped to 21 lbs or so). But I agree, still should be noticible. I have the same HRE's but put on Eibach coilovers at the same time and that combo was DEFINITELY noticible :laugh:


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

MaXius said:


> You still have a way to go for flush, if you look at the top of your guards.
> 
> If I end up getting my 19x9's (standard width over here? What's all this 8.5 business?) i'm planning on trying ET45, rather than standard ET52. No spacers, illegal where I am. Should be close to flush.


 everyone needs to grow a pair and run 32 offset like i do :laugh: then you can come and talk about being flush


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

TheSandeman said:


> everyone needs to grow a pair and run 32 offset like i do :laugh: then you can come and talk about being flush


 Not on an RS!


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

We're trying to finalize a deal on a TTRS right now and after looking at your pics, I'm already trying to decide which HREs to get 

I have the Comp 93(s) on my GT-R and On my previous 997 turbo(s) I had Comp 93 and P40(s). Maybe I'll try something new like the 945RL or 940RL for the RS










2010 GT-R









2009 turbo









2007 turbo


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

They make great wheels, there is no going wrong with them. I needed a change from a five spoke design...had that for 10 years! I was looking at the P40 and the P43. Either would have been great, a coin flip determined it. :thumbup:


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Not on an RS!


 Whys that? Pretty sure the fenders are the same as all TT/TTS


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

TheSandeman said:


> Whys that? Pretty sure the fenders are the same as all TT/TTS
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone4.


 'cause it'd be a shame to destroy the handling of a TT-RS with pushed out wheels!


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Marty said:


> 'cause it'd be a shame to destroy the handling of a TT-RS with pushed out wheels!


 Poke? No, it'd be flush. I can speak from experience. So can a 2012 owner on here that ran 35 offset on work vs-xx wheels... 

There's a thread on here too with wheel specs and fitment. But remember that lowering the car helps with fitting lower offset wheels.


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

TheSandeman said:


> Poke? No, it'd be flush. I can speak from experience. So can a 2012 owner on here that ran 35 offset on work vs-xx wheels...
> 
> There's a thread on here too with wheel specs and fitment. But remember that lowering the car helps with fitting lower offset wheels.
> 
> ...


 35 offset with 19x9s and 255/35s?


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

TheSandeman said:


> everyone needs to grow a pair and run 32 offset like i do :laugh: then you can come and talk about being flush


 et40 at 9.5" width; eat it.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

NeverOEM said:


> et40 at 9.5" width; eat it.


 Makes us more or less equal broski! Haha 

Off topic- any of the TT guys going to Sowo?


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> 35 offset with 19x9s and 255/35s?


 Tires are too beefy, you'll rub the hell out of the fender liners- try a 235/35 tire size :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

TheSandeman said:


> Tires are too beefy, you'll rub the hell out of the fender liners- try a 235/35 tire size :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone4.


 That's what I figured... think I'll stick with the 255s and keep shopping for wheels. It seems like I could almost make the 19x9 et40 work but I think it'd rub too much when I'm out playing.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

BlackBeauty- if we ever do gtg sometime when it gets warmer, ill bring my collection of spacers with me and let you borrow them so you can get that look that you want :thumbup:- on paper numbers can work, but its much better and more assuring when you actually see it in person :thumbup: 

that and i wanna check out that MONSTER!  

EDIT- this is an open invitation to everyone thats local to NY/NJ/CT/PA Metro area, ill gladly help out. i have a few different sets of spacers and wheels to fiddle with when it comes to fitment. Much better to know what you can actually fit before you order/buy wheels than finding out after you get then that they're too aggressive:thumbup:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

TheSandeman said:


> BlackBeauty- if we ever do gtg sometime when it gets warmer, ill bring my collection of spacers with me and let you borrow them so you can get that look that you want :thumbup:- on paper numbers can work, but its much better and more assuring when you actually see it in person :thumbup:
> 
> that and i wanna check out that MONSTER!
> 
> EDIT- this is an open invitation to everyone thats local to NY/NJ/CT/PA Metro area, ill gladly help out. i have a few different sets of spacers and wheels to fiddle with when it comes to fitment. Much better to know what you can actually fit before you order/buy wheels than finding out after you get then that they're too aggressive:thumbup:


 LOL, I HAVE the look I'm looking for! I have some 8mm spacers at home. Might be worth a fiddle, but I recall someone from the MkI forum saying..."just say NO to spacers!".


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

Wheels look great bro. Love the color choice for sure.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> I'll be driving it more today while shooting some video, so I'll report later. Not sure of the actual weight saving since I didn't weigh them. There is no doubt they are considerably lighter though.:thumb up:
> 
> I already dropped another 20lbs in the exhaust too! This thing flys and the chip is right around the corner...holy crap!:beer:


 You dropped 20 lbs on just exhaust?! Did u go with a titanium version of the AWE?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

YYC Dubber said:


> You dropped 20 lbs on just exhaust?! Did u go with a titanium version of the AWE?


 That is a guestimate on my part but the OEM unit is freakin huge when you get it off the car. I had the chance to do lots of driving yesterday and the lighter weight wheels do make a difference in handling. The other surprise was the sound of the shocks when hitting bumps. That sound was one of the first things I really didn't care for when I first drove the RS vs my rock solid mkI. The impact sound was a little flimsy sounding. Not anymore! The lighter weight of the P40's restored that solid sound once again. I noticed this more than I noticed the ride change to be honest.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

^ there ya go, figured as much ! The lighter wheels make it easier for the suspension to do its thing ... :thumbup:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Stevelev said:


> ^ there ya go, figured as much ! The lighter wheels make it easier for the suspension to do its thing ... :thumbup:


 Yep, very nice to know I unburdened the suspension of some of that mass.


----------



## IPSA (Dec 25, 2011)

Is this the P40 0r P 40 S ?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

IPSA said:


> Is this the P40 0r P 40 S ?


P40 with tinted clear finish:


----------



## IPSA (Dec 25, 2011)

Just put P40 S same size. About 2 lbs lighter per wheel per HRE.

Need to figure out how to post pics. Have a new apple and need to re-learn this stuff.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Black BeauTTy said:


> P40 with tinted clear finish:


Looks good. Perfect fitment (no excessive "stance" BS / rims sticking outside the fender / increased scrub radii).

I'd be an even bigger fan if they had a little more concavity to them (like the OEM 5-spokes do, so it's clearly possible with that offset / width).


----------



## IPSA (Dec 25, 2011)

Agreed.

HRE first sent ET40, looked good but rubbed. Not good.

They have a new concave model that does as you suggest but I did not want to be the first to try at these prices.









Hope this image works.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

IPSA said:


> Agreed.
> 
> HRE first sent ET40, looked good but rubbed. Not good.
> 
> ...


The P40 was already passed my pain price point, the "S" was that much worse.


----------



## IPSA (Dec 25, 2011)

Amen


----------



## IPSA (Dec 25, 2011)

*PICS*


----------



## IPSA (Dec 25, 2011)

*PICS2*


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

Ipsa, 
Looks great,are those P40S with brushed finish? :thumbup:


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

DaveTT said:


> Ipsa,
> Looks great,are those P40S with brushed finish? :thumbup:


Looks polished to me


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## IPSA (Dec 25, 2011)

Brushed clear


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

IPSA said:


> Brushed clear


 nice, I just spoke to HRE on 19" P40SC with brushed clear finish. I think I'm going with that when the car comes in and mounting Snows on the OEM rims.


----------



## IPSA (Dec 25, 2011)

The C meaning concave?


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

IPSA said:


> The C meaning concave?


yes


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

DaveTT said:


> nice, I just spoke to HRE on 19" P40SC with brushed clear finish. I think I'm going with that when the car comes in and mounting Snows on the OEM rims.


Nice! The P40 was all I could stomach from a cost perspective. Yours will look amazing though, great choice. I have to say though, the brushed tinted clear is a great look paired with the right color.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

DaveTT said:


> nice, I just spoke to HRE on 19" P40SC with brushed clear finish. I think I'm going with that when the car comes in and mounting Snows on the OEM rims.


What width / offset?


----------



## IPSA (Dec 25, 2011)

19x9 et 50,

tried et 40 and had rubbing on moderate suspension load.


----------

